# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Vrouw houdt lang last van abortus - Reformatorisch Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Vrouw houdt lang last van abortus*
*Reformatorisch Dagblad -** 14 minuten geleden*
UTRECHT - Een op de zeven vrouwen die ooit een abortus ondergingen, heeft daar later regelmatig emotioneel last van. Dit is ongeacht hoe lang geleden de abortus is gepleegd. Dat blijkt uit een groot onderzoek *...* 
&#39;Kwart Nederlanders heeft seksuele gezondheidsproblemen&#39; Nu.nl
&#39;Nederlander heeft seksuele problemen&#39; &#39;Nederlander heeft seksuele *...* Tijdschrift voor Verzorgenden
*alle 3 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

